# In this weather they can come loose



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

... anyway mine just fell off!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You need a stronger corset and jockstrap

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> ... anyway mine just fell off!


Did they "clang" when they hit the ground?

You'll need some strong brass polish to get rid of the scratches. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you thought about getting them lagged?


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Dare I ask?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I am really p***ed off at all the levity around here at the mo! Why cant someone say something controversial so that we can have another good row! Its at least a week since we have had a barney and I for one am missing all the agro!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Side courtesy lights falling off because of contraction of the rubber surround :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

prof20 said:


>


As one snowman said to the other snowman, "can you smell carrots?"


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> I am really p***ed off at all the levity around here at the mo! Why cant someone say something controversial so that we can have another good row! Its at least a week since we have had a barney and I for one am missing all the agro!!!
> 
> Caulkhead


You are WRONG!

Alan


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not the weather to be standing under brass statues of King Kong.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> caulkhead said:
> 
> 
> > I am really p***ed off at all the levity around here at the mo! Why cant someone say something controversial so that we can have another good row! Its at least a week since we have had a barney and I for one am missing all the agro!!!
> ...


NO HE'S NOT.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

YES I AM! And I will nut anyone who says different.

Caulkhead


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> ... anyway mine just fell off!


Hope you feel better soon :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> YES I AM! And I will nut anyone who says different.
> 
> Caulkhead


Stop changing the subject!!

...and Pee, Po, Belly, Bum, Drawers to the lot of you!

A


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

The Great Lao-Tzu said:
"It is only when you see a mosquito landing on your testicles that you realize that there is always a way to solve problems without using violence.”


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

quote ...and Pee, Po, Belly, Bum, Drawers to the lot of you!

A quote

dont know what you were on last night Alan but think I want some :wink: :lol: 

sue


----------

